# The Worlds Fastest Supercomputer



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2020)

Well for now.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fugaku_(supercomputer)


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2020)

Duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jul 12, 2022)

Short video,  says this 2.8 times faster , I think,  with a strong accent ... 

For computers, no matter how fast,  G I G O .    (about the 2 minute mark,  indicated super computer to be used to promote wrong things,  for money)


----------

